# How bout them knockers?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No not those.
I've been reading in sports mags about knocker rigs. The weight rides right on the hook.
I've never used one and am wondering....

-- do you use knocker rigs? If so, what's the advantage?
-- is there any special situation where KR beats a traditional carolina type rig? (weight, swivel, leader, hook)
-- how do you fish a KR? Do you let the weight hit bottom and/or structure and try to keep it staitionary? Or do you keep it higher in the water column?
-- finally, live bait or dead bait on a KR? I could see sending a pinfish down then letting it run on a free line, weight on the bottom.

Let me hear from your experiences.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

It will essentially work the same as a Carolina rig. When I'm inshore fishing on the bottom and lazy I'll tie a knocker rig. I've never noticed a difference in bites and hookup ratio actually seems a little higher. I would think that a large weight would put extra stress on the knot though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No dont use knocker rigs...especially for snapper with only about 1/4-3/4 ounc weight depending on current. That would be a bad idea. :whistling:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If you do use it, wouldn't you put a bead between the weight and knot? I always use a carolina rig. Don't fix what aint broke!!!!! IMO


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I hear ya....*



jaster said:


> If you do use it, wouldn't you put a bead between the weight and knot? I always use a carolina rig. Don't fix what aint broke!!!!! IMO


I really can't see an advantage other than re-tie time maybe. Googled it and still no concrete reason to use a knocker vs. a carolina rig.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> I really can't see an advantage other than re-tie time maybe. Googled it and still no concrete reason to use a knocker vs. a carolina rig.



Maybe just Maybe the weight right on the hook actually turns the weight into the bait. So there is no leader swivels or anything for the fish to see up the line. I have used it for 30 years and now we still run 2oz knockers on the charter boat full time for snapper fishing with dead bait, I do not like it at all for live bait, so I will use a leader for that. If the current is bad I can adjust fishing with boat placement and drifts. It works best with a very large hook to smaller weight ratio. So a 2oz weight I like a 8/0 or 9/0 hook. A 1oz weight you can get a way with a smaller hook. Do not use a small hook with a big lead does not work well. Its designed to catch fish up in the water column and keep people from fishing on the bottom. Its the KISS principle (keep is simple stupid) Most people way over rig when fishing.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It limits the movement of the live bait and keeps it where you drop as opposed to a Carolina rig which will just let it go all over. 

A 5 foot leader on a knocker rig will give your bait a 10 foot circle to roam.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Light weight maybe up to two oz on dead bait only. I think it helps with the spinning of the bait if not on the bottom and during drop.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Now I'm in no way an expert at fishing but I use both Carolina rig and knocker. I like the kr better when the current is strong verses the Carolina. When I make em ill tie a swivel then put about a 3ft leader then wheight and hook but in my opinion its easier to fish in current because it stops the weight from going way up your line on the drop down but in minimal current I use either one


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Maybe just Maybe the weight right on the hook actually turns the weight into the bait. So there is no leader swivels or anything for the fish to see up the line. I have used it for 30 years and now we still run 2oz knockers on the charter boat full time for snapper fishing with dead bait, I do not like it at all for live bait, so I will use a leader for that. If the current is bad I can adjust fishing with boat placement and drifts. It works best with a very large hook to smaller weight ratio. So a 2oz weight I like a 8/0 or 9/0 hook. A 1oz weight you can get a way with a smaller hook. Do not use a small hook with a big lead does not work well. Its designed to catch fish up in the water column and keep people from fishing on the bottom. Its the KISS principle (keep is simple stupid) Most people way over rig when fishing.


True that.

Knocker rig is absolutely deadly.on larger snapper suspended up in the water.column with a dead bait. Lot of fun on medium spinning gear as well. Have caught large snapper using a knocker rig when conventenional tackle was getting zero bites. 

I run a pilot house boat and at times when the conditions and drift will permit I will fish a spinning outfit on a short rod with a knocker rig out of the pilothouse window from the helm once I get the boat set up on a drift over a snapper spot. When I get hooked up I will pass the rod and reel out the window to someone fishing the back deck. I believe in keeping lines in the water....and have convinced more than one friend to lighten up their tackle and fish up in the water column for larger snapper using a knocker rig fished up in the water column.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

False advertising.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

We run light rods with 20/40 star drag reels with "50" pound test. It works well on charters and we usually catch what we hook. We only fish for quality snapper and just take a few off each spot hitting up to 15 spots on a 6 hour trip.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmmm I say, I say, I say boy, I just mighta learned summin


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I tie my mainline to a swivel, swivel to a 6 foot or so leader with a hook snelled on for my basic live bait freeline set up. With this rig I can choose any one of three methods of presenting dead or live baits to fish and not have to cut my line or change anything.

By using a Sea Striker Duoloc Sinker Slider:
- I can make a Knocker Rig by putting the Duoloc Sinker Slider on below the swivel and attach which ever size weight I want to it
- I can make a Carolina Rig by putting the Duoloc Sinker Slider on above the swivel, again I can attach any size weight I choose.

*Sea Striker Sinker Slides with Duolock Snap
Sinker Sliders with Duolock Snap* 
 


Never have to cut line again to put on a sinker
Works with any kind of fishing line
Uses Duolock Snap to secure sinker
 With the Quick-Slide™ you'll never have to cut your line again to put on a sinker. They can be added to any kind of fishing line. All you have to do is insert the line, twist to lock it in place and attach your sinker. This version features a DuoLock Snap to clip your sinker onto.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I read a statement posted earlier "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". While this is largely true, you may also miss out on other opportunities by not using other techniques.

My favorite way to fish snappers (red, mangrove, yellowtail, mutton, etc) is with a knocker rig. It is also very effective on any species that feeds in the higher levels of the water column. 

Just like any other rigs, you can vary every one of its components. I prefer to tie my leader directly to my main line. Swivels are fine too, but I like to tie direct so that:

1) I can reel a fish as close as I want without need of grabbing a leader
2) like other rigs, you will most likely have to re-rig as your leader gets worn down. I can tie a longer leader and be able to cut back as often as needed without having to retie an entire leader

Leader size is personal preference as well as species-oriented. Weight sizes can be anywhere from a split shot to 4oz but my box keeps weights from 1/8-1oz for knockers. 

I like fishing my knockers on spinning gear. It allows the line to flow more freely with the lighter rigs and lets them slowly drift down through the water column. I keep the bail open and feed line out as needed. Upon a strike, I let the fish run for a second while raising the rod tip up. I then drop the tip, allowing enough slack to close the bail and start reeling until tight on the fish. 

A huge advantage with this style of fishing with larger reef fish like red snapper or Amberjack is that the fish often rise above and away from structure to take the bait, giving you that much more of an edge in keeping him out of structure. 

I use both live and dead baits on my knockers but still prefer a dead bait.


----------

